# Getting hired by two departments



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Is there anyway to get hired by two departments? If I sign as a reserve for one department am I still able to get hired in my hometown? Both are civil service? Any info is great! Thank you.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Answer in short, NO. Once you accept the P/I job, your name is removed from the list. Wishfull thinking though. A short thought. Once you get on as a P/I, you can lateral as a P/I to that town and the next day they can appoint you full time.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Vino, I made some calls to X town....dont worry about getting off the C/S list anytime soon :twisted:


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Do I come off the list when I sign? or is it when I accept the job? Is there an MGL that states you come off of the list? If so, what is it?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Vino, you do come off ALL other lists when you sign. Read the back of your postcard, it should be all spelled out...

-Mike


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

tomahawk said:


> Vino, you do come off ALL other lists when you sign. Read the back of your postcard, it should be all spelled out...
> 
> -Mike


You only come off the list when you ACCEPT the job and are appointed, not just sign.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

D'oh... wish I read my card correctly... it says "appointee must be removed from eligible list" -- q5, you are right, you are not an 'appointee' until you are hired.

-Mike


----------



## bburkie (Sep 6, 2002)

Unless of course you are like me and get hired for both police and fire departments in the same town. This can be considered two departments.


----------

